# I washed my Burberry trench instead of dry cleaning



## jess236

My Burberry Mottram trench coat was due for a clean but I was worried about having it dry cleaned because of the many negative stories I read about lost buttons, warped buttons and ruined trenches, so I checked online to see if anyone had  successfully washed their Burberry trench at home.

I read these two articles (attached) by Laundress and a few comments by people who successfully washed their trenches – actually removing stains that the dry-cleaner couldn’t. 

I went ahead and tried it first on the inside of the collar. I rubbed bar soap into the dirty areas and then worked it to a lather with some water. I let it sit for about 10 – 15 minutes, then filled a sink with cool water and some baby shampoo. I soaked the collar for about 30 – 40 minutes, and then rinsed with clean cool water and hung the coat to dry.  It dried quickly and looked perfect – dirty areas cleaned and the coat as good as new.


http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpr...-will-never-go-out-of-style-so-keep-it-clean/
http://www.thelaundress.com/asklaundress/raincoats-outerwear/burberry-trench/#.WJy0em8rIfK

My trench is a poly/cotton blend with viscose lining the sleeves.


----------



## jmackay

Thanks for posting this! Been wondering the same thing myself. Was there any change in the look or sheen of the fabric compared to the unwashed parts?


----------



## jess236

jmackay said:


> Thanks for posting this! Been wondering the same thing myself. Was there any change in the look or sheen of the fabric compared to the unwashed parts?



There was absolutely no change in the fabric and no difference between the cleaned fabric and the areas that were unwashed.  I posted two "before" pics of the dirty collar and where I began to add the soap followed by two "after" pics after it dried.  I hope it shows up in the photos. Next time, I plan to take better photos.


----------



## Addy

Great job!


----------



## papertiger

Good for you! 

My Burberry trench needs a clean. I might try this too but with Ecover. My only concern is the protective water repellent 'stuff' comes off in the soaking. 

 I've had labels, buttons/bits disappear and things ruined by professionals so I don't blame anyone for DIY cleaning precious things. This Summer I hand-washed a Roberto Cavalli silk dress the same way as my Hermes scarves and it came out perfectly.


----------



## jess236

papertiger said:


> Good for you!
> 
> My Burberry trench needs a clean. I might try this too but with Ecover. My only concern is the protective water repellent 'stuff' comes off in the soaking.
> 
> I've had labels, buttons/bits disappear and things ruined by professionals so I don't blame anyone for DIY cleaning precious things. This Summer I hand-washed a Roberto Cavalli silk dress the same way as my Hermes scarves and it came out perfectly.



On it's website (under FAQs), Burberry recommends reproofing your trench coat even after dry cleaning  - so either way reproofing is something that will eventually have to be done.
 I don't think it's a problem with one or two washes - maybe after repeated washes, reproofing might be necessary.  I didn't see any change at all after washing and drying the collar and pocket area twice.

Also Burberry has a reproofing service, so that helps.


----------



## jmackay

jess236 said:


> There was absolutely no change in the fabric and no difference between the cleaned fabric and the areas that were unwashed.  I posted two "before" pics of the dirty collar and where I began to add the soap followed by two "after" pics after it dried.  I hope it shows up in the photos. Next time, I plan to take better photos.



Looks great! Might give this a try the next time my trench needs a clean.


----------



## p0rkchop

Hand wash is not a bad idea, but I just wouldn't scrub too hard. I've damaged colors and fabrics that way. And I agree, finding a good dry cleaner and tailor is so hard.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jess236 said:


> My Burberry Mottram trench coat was due for a clean but I was worried about having it dry cleaned because of the many negative stories I read about lost buttons, warped buttons and ruined trenches, so I checked online to see if anyone had  successfully washed their Burberry trench at home.
> 
> I read these two articles (attached) by Laundress and a few comments by people who successfully washed their trenches – actually removing stains that the dry-cleaner couldn’t.
> 
> I went ahead and tried it first on the inside of the collar. I rubbed bar soap into the dirty areas and then worked it to a lather with some water. I let it sit for about 10 – 15 minutes, then filled a sink with cool water and some baby shampoo. I soaked the collar for about 30 – 40 minutes, and then rinsed with clean cool water and hung the coat to dry.  It dried quickly and looked perfect – dirty areas cleaned and the coat as good as new.
> 
> 
> http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpr...-will-never-go-out-of-style-so-keep-it-clean/
> http://www.thelaundress.com/asklaundress/raincoats-outerwear/burberry-trench/#.WJy0em8rIfK
> 
> My trench is a poly/cotton blend with viscose lining the sleeves.


I am so glad this worked out for you. I'd be too afraid to risk something happening to the color. I once tried taking off a spot on one of my fabric Gucci bags and I ruined it.


----------



## LilMissCutie

jess236 said:


> On it's website (under FAQs), Burberry recommends reproofing your trench coat even after dry cleaning  - so either way reproofing is something that will eventually have to be done.
> I don't think it's a problem with one or two washes - maybe after repeated washes, reproofing might be necessary.  I didn't see any change at all after washing and drying the collar and pocket area twice.
> 
> Also Burberry has a reproofing service, so that helps.




How much is reproofing usually?


----------



## jess236

LilMissCutie said:


> How much is reproofing usually?[/QUOT[
> 
> Not sure. I never used the reproofing service.  If you call Burberry, they can give you a quote.


----------



## deetee

I love the title of this thread Jess! Definitely grabs attention and I could totally see a Burberry snob looking at the title and thinking "*gasp*, so scandalous!"


----------



## jess236

deetee said:


> I love the title of this thread Jess! Definitely grabs attention and I could totally see a Burberry snob looking at the title and thinking "*gasp*, so scandalous!"



Not meant to be scandalous...just a helpful tip for anyone who doesn't have a trusted drycleaner and would like to DIY.


----------



## alisa.reber

Very good idea Thanks for review


----------



## jess236

alisa.reber said:


> Very good idea Thanks for review


thank you. Glad you found it helpful!


----------



## Iduneterea

So glad for you that it worked! Nice job


----------



## LovetheLux

Seen like you done a good job with it.


----------



## anithic

Looks great!


----------



## mia1983

Let me try mine next weekend. thx


----------



## jess236

mia1983 said:


> Let me try mine next weekend. thx


I'm glad you're trying it out   I was very happy with how easy it was, and it dries very quickly.


----------



## qogofud

Sorry to revive an old thread! Thanks so much for sharing this - do you think it would work for the Heritage trench coats? I'd like to do some spot cleaning as I don't have a trusted dry cleaner that I go to.


----------



## jess236

qogofud said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread! Thanks so much for sharing this - do you think it would work for the Heritage trench coats? I'd like to do some spot cleaning as I don't have a trusted dry cleaner that I go to.



My trench coat is a poly-cotton blend with viscose lining.  If your trench coat is cotton, then it should be fine - as long as it doesn't have any satin, lace or leather.  Try out a small area on the inside of the coat just to be certain. Also make sure  you use a colorless soap. I used baby shampoo.

I also spot cleaned my trench - pocket area and collar and it removed the dirty completely. 

Good luck!


----------



## rachaellyndsey

iI've put two Burberry trenches in the washing machine before with great success. I also tried a Gucci handbag, which also went well! I have a fabric Chanel key holder that I'm tempted to try.. but worried about the authenticity sticker. Washing machines are great for the daring 

Although I do have a Burberry Brit dress which would snugly fit a doll..


----------



## MissMinimalist

You are so brave. Kudos to you! I have quite a few Burberry trench as well as cashmere scarves and Brit quilted weekend coats and I would be TERRIFIED to wash them!  Glad your decision turned out well! Whew!


----------



## jess236

MissMinimalist said:


> You are so brave. Kudos to you! I have quite a few Burberry trench as well as cashmere scarves and Brit quilted weekend coats and I would be TERRIFIED to wash them!  Glad your decision turned out well! Whew!



I was more terrified to take it to the dry cleaner. 
I washed my camel check cashmere scarf as well. Since I was my cashmere sweaters, this wasn't a leap for me. They always come out great.


----------



## jc14

I have the same dilemma about dry cleaners and I currently have a stain issue that I'm not entirely sure if this can resolve. I wore my trench on a rainy day and didn't bring my umbrella. My black leather bag got wet and ended up staining my coat and now the outlines of the strap are clearly visible. I contacted Burberry and they said I can arrange a visit to assess whether the stain can be treated in-house- I don't want to make the trip unless there are no workarounds. Any recommendations on how to deal with this?


----------



## cjgirl80

jc14 said:


> I have the same dilemma about dry cleaners and I currently have a stain issue that I'm not entirely sure if this can resolve. I wore my trench on a rainy day and didn't bring my umbrella. My black leather bag got wet and ended up staining my coat and now the outlines of the strap are clearly visible. I contacted Burberry and they said I can arrange a visit to assess whether the stain can be treated in-house- I don't want to make the trip unless there are no workarounds. Any recommendations on how to deal with this?



I approached Burberry about reviving the black color of a Prorsum trench, and they told me also that I can make an appointment to bring it in for an evaluation. They also wanted a proof of purchase from Burberry, which surprised me. I guess they won't stand by their product unless you bought it directly from them!


----------



## danny123

rachaellyndsey said:


> iI've put two Burberry trenches in the washing machine before with great success. I also tried a Gucci handbag, which also went well! I have a fabric Chanel key holder that I'm tempted to try.. but worried about the authenticity sticker. Washing machines are great for the daring
> 
> Although I do have a Burberry Brit dress which would snugly fit a doll..


I could never put a burberry trench in the washing mashine but I can kind of understand if someone else did. But a handbag? In the washing mashine?  
You are very brave


----------



## meristem

I'd spot cleaned my honey trench collar a few times, and this past weekend I dunked my _entire_ trench coat to hand wash it...

... and it looks fine!

It's a Sandringham trench that I had previously brought to dry cleaners, but they shrank it  So I've been cautious about dry cleaning any of my trenches since then... I even called our Burberry store for their recommended dry cleaner, which turns out is $$$$ and has terrible reviews on Yelp.

After handwashing with cold water & a bit of Woolite, it's definitely cleaner (I wear this thing all around the city and random gunk gets on it). There was a brief moment as I watched the water absorb into the jacket that I thought _"I'm either winning at life and saving a TON of money on dry cleaning, or I just washed $1.5k down the drain, literally "_. Thankfully, it worked out - I just need to steam / iron it to get that nice, pressed look again!


----------



## vhuynh2

meristem said:


> It's a Sandringham trench that I had previously brought to dry cleaners, but they shrank it  So I've been cautious about dry cleaning any of my trenches since then... I even called our Burberry store for their recommended dry cleaner, which turns out is $$$$ and has terrible reviews on Yelp.


Where is this cleaner located?

I was told at my Burberry that when it comes time to dry clean, I could bring it back into the store and they'd ship it out to NY to be dry cleaned and looked over meticulously (seams and buttons).  I assumed every Burberry store used this same person.

Also, is your coat still water repellent after hand washing?


----------



## meristem

vhuynh2 said:


> Where is this cleaner located?
> 
> I was told at my Burberry that when it comes time to dry clean, I could bring it back into the store and they'd ship it out to NY to be dry cleaned and looked over meticulously (seams and buttons).  I assumed every Burberry store used this same person.
> 
> Also, is your coat still water repellent after hand washing?



The cleaner is based in San Francisco - I didn't realize shipping it out to NYC was an option! But I also assume it's quite pricey?

I did a quick flick test - the water still beaded up on the jacket, but I'm not sure how long it'd last in a proper shower / rain situation. Though whenever it does shower steadily or rain, I tend to use an umbrella anyway.


----------



## jenjenq168

I called up Burberry, they said it cost 60 pounds (roughly $75USD) to get it reproofing, any stand alone boutique will accept your coat.


----------



## rachelburton17

Thank for posting this info.


----------



## aimii

vhuynh2 said:


> Where is this cleaner located?
> 
> I was told at my Burberry that when it comes time to dry clean, I could bring it back into the store and they'd ship it out to NY to be dry cleaned and looked over meticulously (seams and buttons).  I assumed every Burberry store used this same person.
> 
> Also, is your coat still water repellent after hand washing?



This is odd to me because I recently went to the Burberry store in Soho NYC to ask about getting my wool-cashmere trench dry cleaned. Previously I was able to leave my coat with the store (Oakbrook, Chicago area), but the Soho NYC told me to bring it to a dry cleaner's and gave me a recommendation... I guess I'm just more worried about sending it out to a dry cleaner's myself rather than an official Burberry store-- even if that dry cleaner is recommended.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I had a white Burberry parka and I threw it in the washing machine all the time. It always looked good as new. The only reason I don't have it anymore is that my dog chewed its pocket trying to get some treats I forgot in there.


----------



## Weeman

jess236 said:


> My Burberry Mottram trench coat was due for a clean but I was worried about having it dry cleaned because of the many negative stories I read about lost buttons, warped buttons and ruined trenches, so I checked online to see if anyone had  successfully washed their Burberry trench at home.
> 
> I read these two articles (attached) by Laundress and a few comments by people who successfully washed their trenches – actually removing stains that the dry-cleaner couldn’t.
> 
> I went ahead and tried it first on the inside of the collar. I rubbed bar soap into the dirty areas and then worked it to a lather with some water. I let it sit for about 10 – 15 minutes, then filled a sink with cool water and some baby shampoo. I soaked the collar for about 30 – 40 minutes, and then rinsed with clean cool water and hung the coat to dry.  It dried quickly and looked perfect – dirty areas cleaned and the coat as good as new.
> 
> 
> http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpr...-will-never-go-out-of-style-so-keep-it-clean/
> http://www.thelaundress.com/asklaundress/raincoats-outerwear/burberry-trench/#.WJy0em8rIfK
> 
> My trench is a poly/cotton blend with viscose lining the sleeves.




Hello! So I have panic about my coat. I handwashed the stains and only on this spots the color got much lighter and the fabric is less smooth. Can it be saved or did I destroy it?! Help!!


----------



## jess236

You should have done a spot test in an inconspicuous area inside the coat or collar.
Nevertheless, it's odd that it was stripped of color?! What is your trench made of?  What did you use to wash it with?


----------



## Weeman

jess236 said:


> You should have done a spot test in an inconspicuous area inside the coat or collar.
> Nevertheless, it's odd that it was stripped of color?! What is your trench made of?  What did you use to wash it with?



I used babyshampoo and cold water. My coat is 50 cotton 50 polyester. Maybe I rubbed to hard. I don’t know.


----------



## jess236

Weeman said:


> I used babyshampoo and cold water. My coat is 50 cotton 50 polyester. Maybe I rubbed to hard. I don’t know.



My trench is also a polycoton blend with viscose lining.  I also used babyshampoo and barsoap (first time).  I never had any problems. 
Maybe your coat is dirty and you need to wash the whole coat?  If you want, post a pic.


----------



## Weeman

jess236 said:


> My trench is also a polycoton blend with viscose lining.  I also used babyshampoo and barsoap (first time).  I never had any problems.
> Maybe your coat is dirty and you need to wash the whole coat?  If you want, post a pic.



it is dirty yes, been in a storages for very long time. The dirt from the spots are still there, or its the dirt thats stuck all over. You see how the color is faded?
Maybe a machinewash would help?


----------



## jess236

I really can't see the difference. I did wash my a few times to get the dirt out. 

I have never machine washed, but somebody else in this thread has put their trench in a washing machine and it turned out ok.


----------



## Weeman

jess236 said:


> I really can't see the difference. I did wash my a few times to get the dirt out.
> 
> I have never machine washed, but somebody else in this thread has put their trench in a washing machine and it turned out ok.



I couldn’t get the spots on picture. I did machinewash the coat. I used a program for wool and the spots are gone. The color of the coat is a little lighter, can be that the whole coat was dirty from the start. The fabric is not as soft anymore but it looks good anyway. Now I can sleep again!


----------



## jess236

Weeman said:


> I couldn’t get the spots on picture. I did machinewash the coat. I used a program for wool and the spots are gone. The color of the coat is a little lighter, can be that the whole coat was dirty from the start. The fabric is not as soft anymore but it looks good anyway. Now I can sleep again!



Congrats! I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## coucou chanel

I made the mistake of taking my white Burberry trench coat to the cleaners a while ago and they managed to turn it yellow. Is there any way to fix something like this? I should probably just let it go, since it's been years but I'm looking into getting a new Burberry coat and it brought bad memories LOL


----------



## MiaKing

I have hand washed quite a few of my clothes that were only dry clean. I washed silk, wool, cashmere with success. I'm definitely not gonna leave my kensington for dry cleaning anywhere. I'm gonna wash it by hand as well when the time comes. As for now I'm going to buy a garment steamer to try to release some wrinkles on it. I know it says you can iron it, but anybody here tried to steam it? Any input? If I'll be able to buy decent steamer today I'm gonna try it out and I'll post some pictures later


----------



## PurseLady1978

Wow very nice! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ldragon

Guys, how do you wash those leather buckles on the sleeves, belt and under the collar?


----------



## protein_

Ldragon said:


> Guys, how do you wash those leather buckles on the sleeves, belt and under the collar?


I was just getting sold on handwashing a trench, because I'm also unsure if my dry cleaner shrunk my coat (can't wear a thicker knit underneath without it looking a bit tight)... you just asked the question I was forgetting about! lol


----------



## Ldragon

protein_ said:


> I was just getting sold on handwashing a trench, because I'm also unsure if my dry cleaner shrunk my coat (can't wear a thicker knit underneath without it looking a bit tight)... you just asked the question I was forgetting about! lol


My Burberry SA told me that gabardine trenches are made preshrunk


----------



## Shah Gali

Have you heard of some finishing on top of the trench coats? Meant to keep them water resistant? And hand washing can affect that? Has anyone else heard this? I saw it on a youtube video - Emma Hill I think - and I have been curious since..


----------



## Christofle

Shah Gali said:


> Have you heard of some finishing on top of the trench coats? Meant to keep them water resistant? And hand washing can affect that? Has anyone else heard this? I saw it on a youtube video - Emma Hill I think - and I have been curious since..


There is a Teflon coating that keeps the fabric water resistant. Wear and tear and washing will remove this making the fabric less resistant over time.


----------



## Shah Gali

Christofle said:


> There is a Teflon coating that keeps the fabric water resistant. Wear and tear and washing will remove this making the fabric less resistant over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586558


Interesting- thanks for the screen shot. Do you have experience with “reproofing” ? If so, do you Ming sharing what you do?


----------



## protein_

That's really interesting, because my OG trench coat is literally not anywhere close to rain repellent or water resistant after 10 years of dry cleaning.

... like if I go out while it's raining without an umbrella, it soaks through to my skin.


----------



## Shah Gali

protein_ said:


> That's really interesting, because my OG trench coat is literally not anywhere close to rain repellent or water resistant after 10 years of dry cleaning.
> 
> ... like if I go out while it's raining without an umbrella, it soaks through to my skin.


I bought mine in 2015 - and it still repels water... maybe some are more repellant than others? Not sure...


----------



## Christofle

Shah Gali said:


> I bought mine in 2015 - and it still repels water... maybe some are more repellant than others? Not sure...


It depends more on how often it is subject to water and sunlight which can deteriorate the coating.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

The Teflon coating, while useful, is actually extremely harmful for the environment because the particles our garment loses are building up in the environment and gradually pollute it.

I learned this the other day and it makes me never want to re-proof my trench although it is so useful


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Teflon coating, while useful, is actually extremely harmful for the environment because the particles our garment loses are building up in the environment and gradually pollute it.
> 
> I learned this the other day and it makes me never want to re-proof my trench although it is so useful


Unfortunately any synthetic such as polyester, nylon, elastane, etc… are having a similar affect each time the garment is washed. So while technical clothes are neat for quick drying properties, they are unfortunately an enormous source of micro plastic particulates. All of those retailers offering “green” recycled fabrics are contributing to the destruction of our water quality and the reason we are ingesting credit card quantities worth of plastic. :sigh:


----------



## purselovah91

Yes, it's a public health disaster, but also really bad to inhale if it's on your clothing


----------



## Saturday14

My Sandringham needs a good scrub! I've had it for around 10 years and have had it successfully dry cleaned at the same place since I purchased it. That said, I'm very much in favour of hand washing (I do this with all of my cashmere, silk and wool using Ecover), so I want to give this a go for my trench, too. 

Buuuuuuut how does one protect the leather buckles on the cuffs, belt and collar? Dry cleaners normally wrap with foil but obviously we can't do that if we're putting it in water at home. Any tips would be lovely.


----------



## qubed

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Teflon coating, while useful, is actually extremely harmful for the environment because the particles our garment loses are building up in the environment and gradually pollute it.
> 
> I learned this the other day and it makes me never want to re-proof my trench although it is so useful





Christofle said:


> Unfortunately any synthetic such as polyester, nylon, elastane, etc… are having a similar affect each time the garment is washed. So while technical clothes are neat for quick drying properties, they are unfortunately an enormous source of micro plastic particulates. All of those retailers offering “green” recycled fabrics are contributing to the destruction of our water quality and the reason we are ingesting credit card quantities worth of plastic. :sigh:



There's 2 different issues here:

1) Waterproofing clothes or boots (such as gore-tex or similar) are made from a class of chemicals called PFAS (nicked named "forever chemicals" since they take a long time to degrade). Teflon is in the same class. The greaseproof paper takeout containers often have it, as does super glide-y floss. Lots of waterproof makeups too. They're everywhere. There's a lot of different chemicals in this class, and their effects on our health are still being discovered. A lot of the factories that produce these are superfund sites.

Waxed canvas jackets are a good PFAS-free waterproof alternative.  

2) Synthetic/plastic clothing release a ton of microplastic particles every time they're washed. A lot of these make it to our waterways where they stay.


----------

